# Soldier who fought in Afghanistan will receive Medal of Honor



## digrar (Oct 15, 2015)

Soldier who fought in Afghanistan will receive Medal of Honor



> WASHINGTON — A French-born soldier will become the 10th living recipient of the Medal of Honor for service in Afghanistan, the White House announced Wednesday.
> 
> Capt. Florent Groberg, 32, will be awarded the nation’s highest military honor by President Barack Obama during a ceremony planned for Nov. 12.
> 
> ...



Crash tackling a guy in a suicide vest, ballsy.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2015)

Ballsy is an understatement.  I'm overjoyed to know that this won't be a posthumous award.


----------



## Etype (Oct 15, 2015)

I wonder why he got an MOH and the other guy only got a SS. I would think if they were both doing about the same thing, the other guy should get at least a DSC.

ETA- I think there's a trend in the military of tying the "valor factor" of an act to the severity of injuries received. If a guy is terribly injured doing X, I think he is apt to get a higher award than a guy who does X unscathed. I don't think that being wounded or not has any thing to do with the bravery needed.

Going to extremes to make a point- you can be killed pulling security, yet it's not necessarily something that is above the call. You could tackle a suicide bomber and his bomb not detonate, you come out with nothing but skinned knees yet the act was astronomically valorous.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2015)

digrar said:


> Soldier who fought in Afghanistan will receive Medal of Honor
> 
> 
> 
> Crash tackling a guy in a suicide vest, ballsy.



Flo (he would not let me call him 'Sir' or CPT Groberg) is an amazing, humble person, I spent a bunch of time with him when I was at WRNMMC with Crip.  He would not talk about the actions that led to his injuries, even while having a beer or three.  He has an amazing out look on life, and is a true American Soldier.  He'd move forward in his recovery for a week at Bldg 62, then slide back and be on the Floor at Bldg 10 for a week, out for a month and then have another setback, fighting the whole time.

Well done CPT Groberg, Flo my friend, I will make sure you get more Elk Steaks when next we meet.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2015)

Just awesome. God Bless and Bravo Zulu Capt. Groberg.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2016)

Part 1 of a three-part interview with CPT Groberg.



> Well I thought I was related towards the whole craziness and tyranny of terrorism personally because my uncle was killed by the GIA, which is a terrorist organization that was trying to take over the government in Algeria.  He was in the Algerian Special Forces and was killed on the first day of Ramadan in 1996.  So I knew at an early age that I wanted to become either FBI or serve in the military.  And when my uncle was killed, it reinforced the whole military idea to serve.  When I went to college, I didn’t know exactly what I wanted to do, and that’s why I studied criminology.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Jan 16, 2016)

While I never met Captain Groberg, I was in 4ID 4IBCT during that deployment and the news of CSM Kevin Griffin hit us all really hard. He was such a nice guy and loved to visit all the FOBs and talk to even the lowest private. I'm glad some good is coming out of that event.

Steadfast and Loyal.
RIP CSM Kevin Griffin


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2016)

Well done to the CPT and SGT. Ballsy indeed!

RIP CSM Griffin.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 16, 2016)

Warrior in the truest sense of the word!

Well done, Warrior!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well done, Gents! Congratulations.


----------



## JWoody (Feb 4, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Flo (he would not let me call him 'Sir' or CPT Groberg) is an amazing, humble person, I spent a bunch of time with him when I was at WRNMMC with Crip.  He would not talk about the actions that led to his injuries, even while having a beer or three.  He has an amazing out look on life, and is a true American Soldier.  He'd move forward in his recovery for a week at Bldg 62, then slide back and be on the Floor at Bldg 10 for a week, out for a month and then have another setback, fighting the whole time.
> 
> Well done CPT Groberg, Flo my friend, I will make sure you get more Elk Steaks when next we meet.


I was fortunate enough to meet and have a few conversations with CPT Groberg at WRNMMC.  Good Times.


----------

